#ubuntu-sa 2011-03-15
<Wats> hi\
<Wats> can i speak with bilal akhtar please
<khaled> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
<khaled> صباح الخير للجميع
#ubuntu-sa 2011-03-16
<khaled> السلام عليكم
<khaled> في احد ؟
#ubuntu-sa 2011-03-17
<khaled> السلام عليكم
